# Cone to rim?



## Zum (May 10, 2021)

Lug nuts....the cone or conical shape goes toward the rim to center the stud, correct?
Hope thats how it is, had a person(sales person) telling me otherwise today, now im not 100%. They were saying flat side to tbe rim, cone out.


----------



## zekepa (May 10, 2021)

yes conical side to rim on every trailer tire I have ever seen. 

When you get into semi truck and and some cars they can have different styles of lug nuts but the typical "acorn" style nuts found on trailer are pointy end in.


----------



## lckstckn2smknbrls (May 10, 2021)

Cone to rim.
Maybe call the sales persons boss and let them know their employ is tell costumers to do something unsafe.


----------



## Zum (May 10, 2021)

I


lckstckn2smknbrls said:


> Cone to rim.
> Maybe call the sales persons boss and let them know their employ is tell costumers to do something unsafe.


It was a RV trailer shop, really had me thinking I was wrong.Why would they even make them that way if it wasnt needed....anyways, glad im not totally crazy.
Thanks for the replies


----------



## CedarRiverScooter (May 10, 2021)

Even my cars allow wheels have lug nuts with a taper to help get them started.


----------



## GYPSY400 (May 28, 2021)

Some lug nuts you can't even get the socket on the cone side. And the cone helps center the rim on the hub at each stud, you will notice that the rim will also have the appropriate female taper.

Sent from my SM-G960W using Tapatalk


----------



## huntnfish (Jun 3, 2021)

Definitely cone in to the rim, that's what holds your rim centered on the hub. It's called "lug-centric" some styles do have a flat nut or bolt and the center of the rim fits tight on the hub, that's called "hub-centric." Just learned this at a tire shop the other day [emoji4]

Sent from my Moto Z (2) using Tapatalk


----------



## overboard (Jun 4, 2021)

GYPSY400 said:


> And the cone helps center the rim on the hub at each stud, you will notice that the rim will also have the appropriate female taper.
> Sent from my SM-G960W using Tapatalk



I had purchased 4 new white slotted rims for a 78 Ford truck, after all the factory lug nuts I was using kept loosening up I finally realized that those rims didn't have the female taper like all the other steel rims that I had ever seen. After talking to someone else who had experienced the same problem, I ended up having to buy the long acorn lug nuts in order to keep that particular set of rims from coming loose.


----------



## GYPSY400 (Jun 4, 2021)

lckstckn2smknbrls said:


> Cone to rim.
> Maybe call the sales persons boss and let them know their employ is tell costumers to do something unsafe.


This is why salesman are salesman, and mechanics are mechanics..

Sent from my SM-G960W using Tapatalk


----------



## GYPSY400 (Jun 24, 2021)

PaleShade said:


> I've never encountered this before.


Its so obvious you probably didn't even know it was a thing! You will notice that most rims have a female taper around the stud, and that will fit the " proper" lug nut with a taper.

The lugs center the rim to the hubb.. not the large hub hole in the center- that means nothing.

Sent from my SM-G960W using Tapatalk


----------

